# There is not enough memory or disk space to run word"



## cjayanth (May 8, 2012)

can no longer open any of my Office programs. I have tried to
uninstall/reinstall and it hasn't fixed it. I have tried a system restore on
multiple dates and that hasn't fixed it.
I have checked: 1.4 GB of available memory 
I am running Windows7 installed and Microsoft Office 2007 with service pack 1 and I believe all the updates that
are available.
All Microsoft programs I try to open pop up with the same error message.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

usual sign of being infected by a virus or malware. respond accordingly.

Other issues can be you have never run disk cleanup or disk defrag which results in no available space on the server as well as being severely fragmented file system.

You should start by running chkdsk /f on the volume to check for disk or file corruption errors.


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

Wand3r3r said:


> Other issues can be you have never run disk cleanup or disk defrag which results in no available space on the server as well as being severely fragmented file system.


Indeed, you didn't mention how much Harddisk space is available on the server/your computer.
Do as noted above by Wand3r3r, and see if it helps.


----------



## vasanth_mr (Jul 10, 2012)

cjayanth said:


> can no longer open any of my Office programs. I have tried to
> uninstall/reinstall and it hasn't fixed it. I have tried a system restore on
> multiple dates and that hasn't fixed it.
> I have checked: 1.4 GB of available memory
> ...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to *C:\Users\[UserName]\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Templates *and Rename the template *Normal.dotm* to *Normal.old *and restart the computer. Windows will create a new Normal.dotm template on restart.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *cjayanth*
> _can no longer open any of my Office programs. I have tried to
> uninstall/reinstall and it hasn't fixed it. I have tried a system restore on
> multiple dates and that hasn't fixed it.
> ...


Still you have not mentioned the available hard drive space on your machine or the server.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, there are a number of reasons for this ( I don't think HDD space is one) before you do anything it is essential you backup the relevant registry key, otherwise you can have lots more work ahead of you.

So first press the start + r key together and type regedit in the run box press OK navigate to :-

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\ Office\12.0\Word\Options and export this key call it word.reg and save it to desktop, if we need we can restore it.

Now there is an MS fix it for this plus a manual method however I do not have access to my files so be patient and I will be able to post a link to it in the morning (Sydney time).

Spunk's post #5 if you are going to do this and it fails to resolve the problem you will have a lot of work getting word back the way you want it, It is a known possible cause of this problem, to do it safely:-

Go to start, search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-(copy paste)


```
ren %userprofile%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Templates\Normal.dotm OldNormal.dotm
```
 press enter, open word, if this fails to fix the problem cmd again as admin and copy paste:-


```
ren %userprofile%\Application Data\Microsoft\Templates\OldNormal.dotm Normal.dotm
```
 press enter. This will return your default template as it was.

It is never a good idea to use a unknown file assoc (.Old) best to keep the assoc and rename the file instead.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, link to MS site:-

Troubleshoot problems that occur when you start or use Word 2010, 2007, or 2003


----------

